# Leak detection Shure mic help.



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

It's been a day. My 1/8" headphone jack broke off n the adapter, could only hear out of the left side. Handle broke off the case, cable for Shure mic pulled out of 1/4" coaxial adapter had to use Goldak mic instead. 

Want to get my Shure up and running again but having trouble finding a replacement cable. Any help?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

JK949 said:


> It's been a day. My 1/8" headphone jack broke off n the adapter, could only hear out of the left side. Handle broke off the case, cable for Shure mic pulled out of 1/4" coaxial adapter had to use Goldak mic instead.
> 
> Want to get my Shure up and running again but having trouble finding a replacement cable. Any help?


The cables you describe should be found at a Radio Shack, music or appliance store.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

mpsllc said:


> The cables you describe should be found at a Radio Shack...


Should be a quick fix with a soldering gun.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Is this what you are looking for?
1/8" Mini Stereo Phone Plug










Then all you need is...
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062758

Make sure you read the easy Do It Yourself Beginners Guide so you have some idea of what you are doing.

Have you considered hiring a pro?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Is this what you are looking for?
> 1/8" Mini Stereo Phone Plug
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, you're funny!:laughing: I really just need this: 

http://www.uniquetruck.com/Replacement_Microphone_Cable_P19704C699.cfm I just don't want to order, wait for it and have it be a wrong size when it gets here. It's a regular 1/4" stereo jack on one end and locks like 1/4" non-tapered thread on the other. 

The headphone jack broke off inside and adapter, so I just need to replace those things and I'm good.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The 1/4" end inth the link appears to be a mono plug. Most mics with a 1/4 plug rather than XLR are mono.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> The 1/4" end inth the link appears to be a mono plug. Most mics with a 1/4 plug rather than XLR are mono.


Yep that's the problem with these damn DIY'ers...
They never seem to know what they are talking about....
First he says 1/8" stereo and it turns out to be 1/4" mono...

Sheesh take it to a pro....:laughing:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Red, you do realize I'm talking about two different cables right? Headphones are an easy replacement. The mic cable is being more difficult.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea, and you realize i'm just a...


----------

